# USAA/Penfed BMW Rebate



## mffalrrel (Jul 1, 2011)

I have two questions concerning the USAA/Penfed Affiliate rebate.

1. Is it stackable against the Dealer Allowance: $6,500 Cash Back On Select BMW Models rebate? In my case, I am purchasing a M550i and the USAA/Penfed rebate is $2000. This would be an all cash deal.

2. If I finance with BMWFS I would get $4500 plus $2000 loyalty from BMW. Also, there is a $500 USAA/Penfed Affiliate rebate.

Will the USAA/Penfed Affiliate rebate stack for #1 and #2?

Does anybody have a matrix that shows what rebates are stackable?

Thanks!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

mffalrrel said:


> I have two questions concerning the USAA/Penfed Affiliate rebate.
> 
> 1. Is it stackable against the Dealer Allowance: $6,500 Cash Back On Select BMW Models rebate? In my case, I am purchasing a M550i and the USAA/Penfed rebate is $2000. This would be an all cash deal.
> 
> ...


Who loves you, Baby?

:angel:










.


----------



## mffalrrel (Jul 1, 2011)

Jon,

Would the usaa rebate stack with the monthly bmw rebates like the current $6500 cash back and the $4500 BMWFS? I am assuming usaa is a type J rebate?

Thanks Jon! You da man!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

mffalrrel said:


> Jon,
> 
> Would the usaa rebate stack with the monthly bmw rebates like the current $6500 cash back and the $4500 BMWFS? I am assuming usaa is a type J rebate?
> 
> Thanks Jon! You da man!


USAA = "Domestic Military"; as per matrix, YES.


----------



## mffalrrel (Jul 1, 2011)

Hank you Jon!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

mffalrrel said:


> Hank you Jon!


:bigpimp:


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

I'd hoped someone in NJ would have regained sanity with ED incentives, but seeing the goose eggs in that row tells me "not yet". Maybe never...


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

dkreidel said:


> I'd hoped someone in NJ would have regained sanity with ED incentives, but seeing the goose eggs in that row tells me "not yet". Maybe never...


ED being money saving option is long gone, the US-delivery incentives are too strong.

Do not fight it, just go with the flow.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Wow, logged into my Penfed account and 5 minutes later I had a certificate. 2,000 on a five series. 500 on everything else. :eeps:


----------



## mffalrrel (Jul 1, 2011)

vexed said:


> Wow, logged into my Penfed account and 5 minutes later I had a certificate. 2,000 on a five series. 500 on everything else. :eeps:


Good luck on trying to figure out how to use it. Some say if you use it, you won't get your bmwcca rebate.


----------



## jebryan (Jan 27, 2020)

Jon Shafer said:


> Who loves you, Baby?
> 
> :angel:
> 
> ...


Hey Jon! Thanks for posting that. Maybe I'm not reading the chart correctly, but does it contradict itself?

I've got Loyalty ... so I look in the first column under 'Loyalty' and see that is says YES to both Regional OL codes & USAA/Type J.

But if you look column 3 'OL Code', it says OL code is only with Loyalty, Conquest or College.

Can you confirm if Loyalty, USAA/Type J & Regional OL code are stackable?

Thanks!


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

jebryan said:


> Hey Jon! Thanks for posting that. Maybe I'm not reading the chart correctly, but does it contradict itself?
> 
> I've got Loyalty ... so I look in the first column under 'Loyalty' and see that is says YES to both Regional OL codes & USAA/Type J.
> 
> ...


My guess is that on column 3 and 4, Loyalty and Conquest are mutually exclusive, and Regional OL(column 3) should be stackable with Type J, and Type J(column 4) stackable with Regional OL.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

namelessman said:


> My guess is that on column 3 and 4, Loyalty and Conquest are mutually exclusive, and Regional OL(column 3) should be stackable with Type J, and Type J(column 4) stackable with Regional OL.


:thumbup:


----------



## mffalrrel (Jul 1, 2011)

So, I said that I would post my deal once, I received my ordered car, which I received 2 weeks ago. And yes, BMW has a deal for an all cash buyer, especially if you are using the $2K USAA discount.

As a comparison data point, I just picked-up my ordered M550i last week.

2020 M550i
MSRP $82,850
Dealer discount $7,000
USAA discount $2,000
All cash discount $6500
OL discount. $500
BMWCCA discount $1,000 Took < 2 weeks to receive a check from BMWNA.

Total before taxes and $120 documentation fee $65,850

Car details:
-Bluestone Metallic
-Black Dakota Leather
-Executive Package
-Driver Assist Package
-Parking Assist Package
- Spare Tire
-Heated Steering
-Heated front and rear seats

MSRP $82,850
Discounts $17,000 or 20.5% off MSRP

All-in-all, I couldn’t be happier! Thanks to those who guided me through the process!


----------



## sfscott (Dec 11, 2006)

what's the logic behind all cash discount? counter-intuitive.


----------



## mffalrrel (Jul 1, 2011)

sfscott said:


> what's the logic behind all cash discount? counter-intuitive.


This helps BMW sell more cars, especially if you want to use your own financing from another institution, or pay cash like I did.

Originally, I was approved by BMWFS for a $10K 24 mo. Loan, which I would have paid off in 3 months in order to get a $4500 cash back and a $2K loyalty rebate.

If I used my USAA rebate with BMWFS, I would have only received a $500 rebate, instead of $2K, since Financing through BMWFS.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

sfscott said:


> what's the logic behind all cash discount? counter-intuitive.


Cash discount from BMWFS signals that leases cost BMWFS and BMWNA money, and hence they are willing to provide the cost savings to cash buyers to move metal.

In other words, cash buyers have been subsidizing lessees since the beginning of time!


----------



## mffalrrel (Jul 1, 2011)

In other words, cash buyers have been subsidizing lessees since the beginning of time!

I don***8217;t think that is the reason. Approximately 90% of all new car BMW transactions are leases. I am not sure how 10% of the rest of the buyers are subsidizing lease financing, when BMW will give you a cash rebate of $6500 if you finance or pay cash through BMWFS. 

In my view the MSRPs are padded so much that a buyer has to go through a lot of hoops to get the real street value of what the car is really worth in the marketplace. 

In my case getting $17K off of MSRP with a $7K dealer discount and $10K in BMW rebates is probably what the car is worth at the time of the sale.


----------

